# largest city in the world by land area (not metro)



## Yuri S Andrade

Kolony said:


> No, because each city is measured by the specific country's standards and put into a list combining all of them.
> 
> But there are though several possible disputes in size, like Lagos is suppposed to be 6-7 km bigger according to the government then what it officially is.


I agree with the metro: this kind of list tells us nothing and I'm still not sure what's the thread's author meant.

Regardless, the list is wrong. Altamira city/municipality in Brazil has 160,000 km², 20 times larger than Tianjin.


----------



## null

These maps could be helpful...

http://geology.com/articles/satellite-photo-earth-at-night.shtml


----------



## Minato ku

The largest municipality in France is Maripasoula (french Guiana) with 18,360 km².



Kolony said:


> 52. Tokyo, Japan - 617.18 km


The official City of Tokyo don't exist anymore since 1945, now Tokyo is all the departement of Tokyo. 2 188 km².


----------



## Kolony

A municipality though is not a *Proper City, *so technically a municipality wouldnt count here. 

But about, the Tokyo, i didnt know.


----------



## tita01

based on Guinness

largest city - the largest city (defined as a densely populated settlement ) is *Mount Isa , Queensland , Australia. *The City Council administers 15,822 square miles


----------



## eddeux

I'd assume it would be in China. The entire urbanized area of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-HK.


----------



## Kolony

èđđeůx;98847856 said:


> I'd assume it would be in China. The entire urbanized area of Guangzhou-Shenzhen-HK.


That's three cities administrated seperately combined into one agglomeration.


----------



## eddeux

Kolony said:


> That's three cities administrated seperately combined into one agglomeration.


I know, though I thought it was of nealy one large continuously built up area.


----------



## Kolony

It kind of is, but it isnt administered as "one big city" but three, but often you cant tell where one city starts and where one city ends. 

But it does make a large built up area. 

But that aint a city, that a metropolitan/agglomeration.


----------



## Uaarkson

Looking on google maps, Tokyo appears to be the largest continuously developed place in the world. If you don't count rivers, it's New York. L.A. is also a contender.


----------



## Metro007

Uaarkson said:


> Looking on google maps, Tokyo appears to be the largest continuously developed place in the world. If you don't count rivers, it's New York. L.A. is also a contender.


Look at this:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1506308&page=18

We already tried to compare here the contiguous urbanised areas on a pretty accurate way. Under "urbanized area" we included only the areas who are at least built up by 50%. On Google-maps Tokyo seems much bigger than in reality (optical illusion). If you zoom in you will see that a big area has a very low built up density (far under 50%).

The comparaison of L.A. and Tokyo gave:
- L.A. 5'145 Km2
- Tokyo 4'122 Km2

...of continuous urbanized (more than 50%) area!

New York has about 5'400 km2 km2 but only if we count the big rivers as being part of the continuous area. So NY is probably the biggest in the world, then L.A.


----------



## null

Kolony said:


> It kind of is, but it isnt administered as "one big city" but three, but often you cant tell where one city starts and where one city ends.
> 
> But it does make a large built up area.
> 
> But that aint a city, that a metropolitan/agglomeration.


By this definition Tokyo should be taken down from the list...


----------



## null

ALL presented at the same scale!

East Asian Urban Centers










Urban Centers in the US










Europe


----------



## eddeux

^^Beautiful. I love the Europe map and the Florida peninsula looks amazing as well.



Kolony said:


> It kind of is, but it isnt administered as "one big city" but three, but often you cant tell where one city starts and where one city ends.
> 
> But it does make a large built up area.
> 
> But that aint a city, that a metropolitan/agglomeration.


I think someday (or should I say hope) the entire area combines into one large megaregion.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Contiguous areas only - not counting satellite or separated settlements

Tokyo -Yokohama-Kawasaki










LA-Orange-San Bernadino










Shanghai-Suzhou-Wuxi. Changzhou is in dark red but shouldnt be counted as it's not contiguous enough - but watch this space. This is the biggest collection of proximate cities in the world, off screen it carries on east to Nanjing and South to Hangzhou and beyond. Just the Shanghai area alone grows by nearly a million a year:










-If you jump the rivers of NYC then NYC would pip Shanghai-Wuxi methinks, but not if Changzhou joins on the end sometime soon. - Although saying that Shanghai might be allowed to jump the Yangtze and enter the islands and Nantong (also connected up by bridges and tunnels), with or without Changzhou.


----------



## the spliff fairy

Also bear in mind the Shanghai 'countryside' is blanketed in midrises, the farmer's apartments, although not counted:










Looks like a city - but check out the fields and lack of roads in between the houses. This is rural, and stretches for hundreds of miles.










Blue roofs are large manufacturing complexes









They even have a supertall out there, in Huaxi 'village'.











*
To reiterate, none of these areas are counted in the red maps.* (if it were youd pretty much just get a red screen)


.


----------



## Kolony

^^ Like i said above, these are all continous areas with *Seperate Adminstrations because they are seperate cities.*

That's how weget built-up areas (metropolitans, agglomeration, etc.).


----------



## the spliff fairy

yep, youre talkign about the difference between city proper, conurbation and agglomeration


----------



## LFellipe

null said:


> Europe


:cheers:


----------



## isaidso

In the Canada/United States/northern Mexico map you can see the huge Bakken shale deposit just south of the Canadian border. It looks populated, but its just resource extraction.


----------

